# 9000 Horsepower!!!



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey guys, this doesn't necessarily have to do with Nissan in particular, but I know it will be something of interest to talk about...

I got into an argument at work with a guy who claims that he has seen a CAR with 9000 horsepower. Yes, that is a 9 followed by 3 zeros. He said to me, "It was very loud." (!) At first I thought he was merely exaggerating, but as the conversation carried on I realized that he was serious and I began to think "What a fuckin moron?"

I can think of machines that can produce 9000HP (i.e. boats, trains, jets), but not any CARS. The only things that I can think of that resemble cars and that can produce close to 9000HP are top-notch dragsters... you know, the things that weigh about a ton and do the quarter mile in less than 4 seconds. They usually top out at about 7000HP.

So by the end of the conversation I pretty much told him that he was out of his mind. Anyone else agree or am I actually the dumb one here?

:fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you believed him for more than half a second, then you're both stupid.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

these guys make over 9000 hp, but just not with one engine...
http://www.atpapullersonline.com/pulling.php


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What about those idiots who mount jet engines to semis?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> these guys make over 9000 hp, but just not with one engine...
> http://www.atpapullersonline.com/pulling.php


I wonder what the Europeans think of this behavior.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> I wonder what the Europeans think of this behavior.


They drift with semi tractors, so why not.....


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> I wonder what the Europeans think of this behavior.


You mean tractor pulling? A least here in Finland it's quite popular...

By the way, I've heard that the boost pressure that they are using in some teams is 130psi - yes 130psi! :thumbup:

_Edit: here's the site of the most famous tractor pulling team in Finland: http://tractorpulling.valtra.com/
They are using only one turbocharger in their engines (some may have even four) and running "only" about 80psi of boost  _


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

?Zen31ZR? said:


> They drift with semi tractors, so why not.....


Looks more like professional tractor pull of some kind. And there's big name sponsors too! How little sense this makes!


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Keep in mind here... my colleague did specify the vehicle as a CAR, not a truck or tractor...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

You should punch him in a face.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

ASsman said:


> You should punch him in a face.


Or maybe in the ass.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> Keep in mind here... my colleague did specify the vehicle as a CAR, not a truck or tractor...


what type of car is it that has "9000 hp"


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> what type of car is it that has "9000 hp"


A locomotive is good for 9000hp. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> A locomotive is good for 9000hp. :thumbup:


lol, accualy i bet the have more TQ than HP.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Found it. 










The model with the wing has 9021.0 HP


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i am some what amused by his ignorance. you'll do your self more harm than good if you flip out about it, just agree with him and see how far he takes it, mean while you are laughing up a storm in your head :thumbup: 

let dumb asses be dumb asses, fuel their stupidity, its always good for a few laughs. :cheers:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i owned one for 30 mins and then sold it. if only i knew the potential


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

ok first of all locomotives have almost no hp however the torque is nearly unlimited the way it works is they have a big diesel generator, which puts out a good amount of electricity and stays at 2000 or so rpm now the wheels are drivin buy one big f'ing electric motor so yeah lowhp but globs of torque...
but back to the car

ive seen a 1500hp mr2 aw11 of course it was also running on 3 briggs and stratton jet turbines...so yeah that doesnt count my grandfather also knew a guy who got 5000 hp out of a chevy smallblock but the trick was, the engine only lasted for 5 sec at that power before boom the botom end disenigrated but since he did it, he won a bet and won money but i dont think any car will reach 9000 hp with a single engine besides it wouldnt be street legal either i believe the most powerfull street legal vehile is a TT built supra pushing 1600hp or so(correct me if im wrong)

i believe the only way to get close would be to fully build and quad turbo the new caddy 16 (v16 concept car)

hell even then i doubt you can get 3000+ hp


there is just no way


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dange said:


> i believe the only way to get close would be to fully build and quad turbo the new caddy 16 (v16 concept car)
> 
> hell even then i doubt you can get 3000+ hp


buggati Veyron16.4; W-16 cyl, quad turbo, 1001hp. i think the gas powered engine could play around in the 1k hp range, but not much higher.

search around here, alot of great vids describing the engine.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i am some what amused by his ignorance. you'll do your self more harm than good if you flip out about it, just agree with him and see how far he takes it, mean while you are laughing up a storm in your head :thumbup:
> 
> let dumb asses be dumb asses, fuel their stupidity, its always good for a few laughs. :cheers:


yeah, i can't stand people like that. the guy who lives across the street from me is like that. he's the type of person who always has done something or has something better than you. and he always lies, which is the part that pisses me off. even if you're right, he'll never admit he's wrong. that little prick.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, i can't stand people like that. the guy who lives across the street from me is like that. he's the type of person who always has done something or has something better than you. and he always lies, which is the part that pisses me off. even if you're right, he'll never admit he's wrong. that little prick.


yeah i know a couple dudes like that - but theyre way worse than the guy you know.


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

i know a couple like that too

dumbass#1 made a cai out of that plastic RV sewer hose and ducttape as couplers...and tries to tell me that you cant turbo a car in tucson because of the heat will fry your engine, and that the 30 cent IAT resistor from ebay makes him so much more powerful and he can really feel it (needless to say hes one that thinks his stock honda civic is the fastest thing on wheels in that cost group)he thought everything was fine on his car till he saw how fast my auto nissan was...now he wants me to customize it for him...

dumbass#2 wires things like ive never seen before, and trys telling me how the cheap organic brake pads are 150% better than the ceramic pads because they give no dust and dont have brake fade....

oh heres the best i think one guy dumbass#3 was trying to tell me that stock oem products gave you the most power because it was designed by the best engineers for the vehicle so when you add aftermarket cams, exhaust, and such you are losing performance.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......top-fuel dragsters run around 3500-4000+ hp. NHRA baybee. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......top-fuel dragsters run around 3500-4000+ hp. NHRA baybee. :thumbup:


I've heard that some people think they are higher because measuring methods are difficult for such a machine. IIRC Joe Amato's Top Fuel was considered to have something significantly higher. Is this true?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i need to change my pants...










http://www.bath.ac.uk/~ccsshb/12cyl/
(yes, this was on here before...thats where i got the link :thumbup: )


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I think i just shit myself LOL


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

die thread, die! lol.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> these guys make over 9000 hp, but just not with one engine...
> http://www.atpapullersonline.com/pulling.php


They don't even get that much


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

myoung said:


> They don't even get that much


actually they do...
ATPA Vehicle Classes

Lucas Oil Super Modified Tractors
These ground-pounding monsters have the possibility of running 4 automotive engines or 2 aircraft engines depending on the driver’s choices. The vehicles are pushing 9,000 horsepower with wheel speeds over 140 mph. When these bad boys roll into the track make sure your ears are plugged and prepare for the Earth to shake!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> actually they do...
> ATPA Vehicle Classes
> 
> Lucas Oil Super Modified Tractors
> These ground-pounding monsters have the possibility of running 4 automotive engines or 2 aircraft engines depending on the driver’s choices. The vehicles are pushing 9,000 horsepower with wheel speeds over 140 mph. When these bad boys roll into the track make sure your ears are plugged and prepare for the Earth to shake!


Lol 140mph. I bet wes or mike's 200sx can go well beyond 140mph with only 233whp or 250whp.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Lol 140mph. I bet wes or mike's 200sx can go well beyond 140mph with only 233whp or 250whp.


the WHEEL speeds are over 140 mph. i can guarantee that there isnt a car on this forum that can get even ONE of those wheels going that fast.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

5,000,000 lb tq... psshh my dads mustang could smoke it...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Tell your friend that he's seen as many 9,000hp cars as you've seen monkeys with arms growing out their asses.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> 5,000,000 lb tq... psshh my dads mustang could smoke it...


lets see what happens when we drop your mustang into that lol


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

dange said:


> i believe the most powerfull street legal vehile is a TT built supra pushing 1600hp or so(correct me if im wrong)


They did build the 'Twin Mill' (the little hot wheels car), powered by 2 big block supercharged V8s. producing 1800BHP. Im pretty sure that was street legal... But it could do good smokeys aye, saw it on TV.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Spelchy said:


> Tell your friend that he's seen as many 9,000hp cars as you've seen monkeys with arms growing out their asses.



Thanks for the comment. I just told him... :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> 5,000,000 lb tq... psshh my dads mustang could smoke it...


Actually if you could get infinite grip it'd probably get up to 2000MPH in a mater of seconds. With a tranny that could hold it of course.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Trains dont get alot of hp due to the fact that they dont need it, same with that huge engine that was built in japan. 

also jet engines produce power in thrust (lbs) not hp, ie on G.E. turbojet produces roughly 14,000 lbs of thrust. Though you can convert it to hp, there is no reason because it would be useless to know that number in the air.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Flying V said:


> Trains dont get alot of hp due to the fact that they dont need it, same with that huge engine that was built in japan.
> 
> also jet engines produce power in thrust (lbs) not hp, ie on G.E. turbojet produces roughly 14,000 lbs of thrust. Though you can convert it to hp, there is no reason because it would be useless to know that number in the air.


What are you kidding me? Trains typically have between 2500-5000+ horsepower, depending on the model/payload/etc.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Most run at or under 3500 horspower..

Besides the really fast passenger ones that can get up to 6000HP with the GE engine.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Dude WTF i would not even wast 1 minute of my time talking to this idiot. 9000 hp ?!?!?! i am not even car savy and even i know thats imposible. I would have just walked away mid conversation and let is babbling ass yack away.

I would then go eat some chili for lunch then show him 9000 hp of my gas in his stupid face. :fluffy:


----------

